# Leaked Gmail for Android 4.2 includes pinch-to-zoom and message swiping



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

If youre using an Android phone, its likely that youre also plugged into Googles ecosystem of online services, such as Google Drive, Calendar, and Gmail. And if thats the case, the Android apps for those services are a pretty important part of your device. Android Police recently acquired a leaked copy of Gmail for Android 4.2, which finally adds pinch-to-zoom and includes a handy swipe feature for quickly archiving or deleting messages.

Read More


----------

